# NT Bootloader

## error26

Hallo, habe Win 2k auf hd0 und nun auf hd1 gentoo installiert.

mein problem ist, das ich meiner meinung nach nicht grub auf hd0 schreiben darf da sonst der windows MBR überschrieben wird.

Ich muss also den NT Loader benutzen um damit grub auf der zweiten festplatte anstossen. Wie kann ich das machen?

danke 

error

----------

## Neotux

du kannst doch mit grub auch Windows Systeme booten!

----------

## error26

das heisst ich kann den w2k bootloader mit grub überschreiben und muss nur 

```
title= w2k 

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1
```

ins grub.conf schreiben?

Danke schon mal!

----------

## Neotux

hier ein auszug aus der gentoo install doc:

Code listing 25.3: Grub.conf for GRUB

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=My example Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0) 

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 

 #Below is for setup using hardware RAID

title=My Gentoo Linux on RAID

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/ataraid/dXpY

# Below needed only for people who dual-boot

title=Windows NT Workstation

root (hd0,5) 

chainloader +1

----------

## error26

aber in der notiz darunter steht:"(hd0,5) contains the NT boot loader"

Der witz ist also, das grub den NT bootloader ankickt.

ob ich aber einfach die hd0 mit einem grub beschreiben und somit den NT Loader löschen kann?

Suse hate ein lilo in c:/ das NT Load starten kann, weiss jemand wie das für gentoo geht?

error

----------

## Damian

Hatte mit grub, als standard bootloader in der mbr und w2000 (fat32) nur probleme.

Also lilo als bootloader, und es klappt wunderbar (win auf hda1, linux auf hda2). eine "reparatur" des mbr hat w2000 bei mir noch nie gemacht.

Damian

----------

## awiesel

Installiere lilo oder grub im Bootblock deiner Boot-Partition, kopiere ihn mit dd in eine Datei, die dann irgendwie nach Windows C: und modifiziere dort die boot.ini und Linux kann mit dem Bootmanager von NT/W2K/XP gestartet werden. Genaue Anleitungen gibt es einige im Web, z.B. auch bei Suse, ansonsten hilft Google weiter. Mir persönlich ist das zuviel Aufwand, vor allem bei lilo. Windows 2000 und NT4 lassen sich bei mir auch problemlos mit lilo oder grub booten.

----------

## hopfe

Ich habe auf win2k und verwende den loader von Winnt.  Habe grub  nicht in den MBR von /hda0 sondern in den der linux boot partition geschrieben.

Danach kannst du nach dieser Anleitung vorgehen.Dual Boot-Win2k.

----------

## plate

Ich hab die FAQ für Gentoo und NT Bootloader zwar selbst geschrieben, aber bei zwei Platten macht das überhaupt keinen Sinn. GRUB, und zwar so: Using GRUB to Dual-Boot Windows on a Second Hard Drive

----------

## error26

sodda. danke mal allen für ihre tipps. habe zunächst mal einfach grub.conf von meiner /boot/grub/ auf die grub diskette kopiert undf damit kann ich einige zeit weitermachen.

bin schliesslich rookie und will gentoo erst mal ausprobieren.

----------

## sieter

Alternativ kannst Du den mbr ja auch sichern:

dd if=/dev/hda of=meinaltermbr bs=512 count=2

cu

----------

## UserD

@error26

so wie du es vorhattest:

dort wo dein Linux-Bootloader installiert ist ziehst du dir ein kleines "Image" des Bootsektors mit

dd if=/dev/hd(xx) of=/home/NAME/gentoo.boot bs=512 count=1

xx = die Platte wo der Bootmanager installiert ist.

dann kopierst du dir das gentoo.boot auf die C: Platte und trägst es in den NT Bootmanager ein. (Boot.ini)

Dann wird der Linux Bootmanager vom NT-Bootmanager angestossen.

----------

## error26

Danke!

----------

